# Looking for players around Redding, CA



## the Jester (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey guys!

I'm looking to add a couple of players to my D&D group. I run a pretty sandboxy, high-lethality type of game set in a homebrewed campaign world that has a lot of history and background. The party is currently paragon level, having just finished King of the Trollhaunt Warrens, and unfortunately, we're losing one player soon (she's moving across the country) and recently lost another one and a half (a full-time player and his gf, due to extraordinarily disruptive behavior).

My game features a lot of content not for the squeamish or easily offended. There is a lot of moral ambiguity and stuff; also, a lot of content is homebrewed, so using the Character Builder is not always an option. 

Cheers, hope to hear from someone- I made one of my best friends and best gamers evar from a previous thread here.


----------



## Gmackey (Jun 23, 2020)

the Jester said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm looking to add a couple of players to my D&D group. I run a pretty sandboxy, high-lethality type of game set in a homebrewed campaign world that has a lot of history and background. The party is currently paragon level, having just finished King of the Trollhaunt Warrens, and unfortunately, we're losing one player soon (she's moving across the country) and recently lost another one and a half (a full-time player and his gf, due to extraordinarily disruptive behavior).
> 
> ...



9 year old post, anyone in Redding looking for new players?


----------



## the Jester (Jun 23, 2020)

Gmackey said:


> 9 year old post, anyone in Redding looking for new players?




Hey! Sorry to say that my game, at least, is full at the moment. At this point I have more players than I know what to do with. 

Good luck with your search!


----------

